# Programmieren eines Prüfstands



## burn-out-heizer (12 Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
ich stehe vor einem ganz großen Problem.
Ich beginne in einem Jahre mit einer Projektarbeit. Das klingt, als sei es noch lange hin aber ich habe Probleme mit der Materie.
Also, ich mochte ein Hochspannungsprüfwagen bauen mit folgenden Funktionen:
 -[FONT=&quot]                     [/FONT]Hochspannungsmessung bis 1500V, 50Hz
  -[FONT=&quot]                     [/FONT]Spannungssteigung soll einstellbar sein (voreingestellt 500V/sec)
  -[FONT=&quot]                     [/FONT]Isolationsmessung bei 500V DC
  -[FONT=&quot]                     [/FONT]Dauer der Hochspannung und der Isolationsmessung einstellbar
  -[FONT=&quot]                     [/FONT]Bedienung über Touch Screen (Siemens WinCC flexible)
  -[FONT=&quot]                     [/FONT]Verzeichnisstruktur über immer wiederkehrende Projekte sollte vorhanden und erweiterbar sein
  -[FONT=&quot]                     [/FONT]Hochspannung/Isolation Umschaltung
  -[FONT=&quot]                     [/FONT]Start/Stop
  -[FONT=&quot]                     [/FONT]Kontaktauswahl manuell einstellbar (Virtuelle Taster/ 65 Stück)


Wie ihr sicherlich erkennen könnt,möchte ich dazu die S7 verwenden und als Bedienelement die WinCC Flexible.

Das größte Problem ist, ich kenne mich nicht in SPS aus. Habe es zwar in der Schule und schreibe damit kleinere Programme aber nicht so etwas komplexes!
Guter Rat ist teuer und deswegen hoffe ich auf Tipps, wie ich was ambesten angehen soll.
Wie gehe ich Strategisch am besten vor / wie beginne ich mit der Programmierung
Vielen Dank


----------



## Hartmut Lux (13 Oktober 2006)

Geh einfach ran wie üblich:

1. Anlagenschema erstellen, benötigte E/A's festlegen.
2. Stromlaufplan erstellen (mit SPS-Anbindung). -Anlage kann gebaut werden- 
(Größste Schwierigkeit: Umsetzung von Einheitsignalen der SPS  auf  die variable Hochspannung, sieh mal unter www.wlw.de nach wer dafür was liefern kann)
3. Symbolik für Programm erstellen.
4. Prozeßbilder-/Handfunktionalität erstellen bzw. programmieren.
5. Prozeßablauf- und Parameter festlegen (häufig wiederkehrende Einstellungen der Parameter sind als Datensätze für "Rezepturen" in der Visualisierung zu hinterlegen).
6. Programmierung der Automatikabläufe.
7. Inbetriebnahme, Test's und Anpassungen.


----------



## burn-out-heizer (13 Oktober 2006)

Hartmut Lux schrieb:


> 1. Anlagenschema erstellen, benötigte E/A's festlegen.



Tja, das Problem dabei sit z.B., daßich nicht weis, wieviele Ausgänge ich habe oder benötige, denn:

Ich möchte 65 Schaltbare Eingänge haben. Der Sinn dabei ist, daß alle geschalteten Kontakte gegen den Rest für die dauer einer eingestellten Zeit Verbindung haben sollen (Die Hochspannung wird über Schütze geschaltet.

Wenn ich also von den 65 Kontakten die Schalter 3 und 40 drücke, wird Hochspannung gemacht erst von Kontakt 3 zu allen anderen und dann von Kontakt 40 zu allen anderen.

Wie soll ich das jetzt in Eingängen und Ausgängen fassen?

Gruß
Karsten


----------



## Immergewinner (13 Oktober 2006)

burn-out-heizer schrieb:


> Tja, das Problem dabei sit z.B., daßich nicht weis, wieviele Ausgänge ich habe oder benötige...


 
Naja das ist aber ein grundlegendes Problem, wie soll jemand aus dem Forum helfen wenn du nicht mal weisst wieviele E/A´s du brauchst.
Kannst du das nicht ausrechnen oder abzählen oder ähnliches.


Gruss
Mario


----------



## burn-out-heizer (13 Oktober 2006)

Ich werde versuchen es herrauszufinden.
Wenn ich es jetzt so überschlage, sind es so om die 80 Eingange (Alleine 65 Schalter, dann die Umschaltung, Zeitsteuerung,...) und Ausgänge bin ich mir gar nicht so sicher aber so um die 10 Stück werden es auch da sein.


----------



## Hartmut Lux (13 Oktober 2006)

Bestimme doch erst mal, wieviel Meßstellen Du hast und wieviel Du davon zeitgleich bearbeiten willst und auch wie  die Messung, bezogen auf eine einzelne Meßstelle, aussehen soll. Skizziere alle danach mal auf, von den Meßstellen bzw. der Meßeinrichtung beginnend und lege  fest wie  die  Umschaltung erfolgen soll. 
Danach weißt Du wieviel Ausgänge bzw. Meßeingänge Du benötigst. Alles weitere ergibt sich Schritt für Schritt von selbst.


----------



## burn-out-heizer (17 Oktober 2006)

Also,
Eingänge habe ich 76 und
Ausgänge 73. Es kann sein, daß evtl noch 10 Ein- und Ausgänge hinzu kommen.


----------



## burn-out-heizer (17 Oktober 2006)

Freigabeschalter 1   E 0.0       Freigabeschalter 2   E 0.1       Freigabeschalter 3   E 0.2       Freigabeschalter 4   E 0.3       Freigabeschalter 5   E 0.4       Freigabeschalter 6   E 0.5       Freigabeschalter 7   E 0.6       Freigabeschalter 8   E 0.7       Freigabeschalter 9   E 1.0       Freigabeschalter 10   E 1.1       Freigabeschalter 11   E 1.2       Freigabeschalter 12   E 1.3       Freigabeschalter 13   E 1.4       Freigabeschalter 14   E 1.5       Freigabeschalter 15   E 1.6       Freigabeschalter 16   E 1.7       Freigabeschalter 17   E 2.0       Freigabeschalter 18   E 2.1       Freigabeschalter 19   E 2.2       Freigabeschalter 20   E 2.3       Freigabeschalter 21   E 2.4       Freigabeschalter 22   E 2.5       Freigabeschalter 23   E 2.6       Freigabeschalter 24   E 2.7       Freigabeschalter 25   E 3.0       Freigabeschalter 26   E 3.1       Freigabeschalter 27   E 3.2       Freigabeschalter 28   E 3.3       Freigabeschalter 29   E 3.4       Freigabeschalter 30   E 3.5       Freigabeschalter 31   E 3.6       Freigabeschalter 32   E 3.7       Freigabeschalter 33   E 4.0       Freigabeschalter 34   E 4.1       Freigabeschalter 35   E 4.2       Freigabeschalter 36   E 4.3       Freigabeschalter 37   E 4.4       Freigabeschalter 38   E 4.5       Freigabeschalter 39   E 4.6       Freigabeschalter 40   E 4.7       Freigabeschalter 41   E 5.0       Freigabeschalter 42   E 5.1       Freigabeschalter 43   E 5.2       Freigabeschalter 44   E 5.3       Freigabeschalter 45   E 5.4       Freigabeschalter 46   E 5.5       Freigabeschalter 47   E 5.6       Freigabeschalter 48   E 5.7       Freigabeschalter 49   E 6.0       Freigabeschalter 50   E 6.1       Freigabeschalter 51   E 6.2       Freigabeschalter 52   E 6.3       Freigabeschalter 53   E 6.4            Freigabeschalter   54   E 6.5       Freigabeschalter 55   E 6.6       Freigabeschalter 56   E 6.7       Freigabeschalter 57   E 7.0       Freigabeschalter 58   E 7.1       Freigabeschalter 59   E 7.2       Freigabeschalter 60   E 7.3       Freigabeschalter 61   E 7.4       Freigabeschalter 62   E 7.5       Freigabeschalter 63   E 7.6       Freigabeschalter 64   E 7.7       Freigabeschalter 65   E 8.0       Lampen Prüfen   E 9.0       Prüfung quittieren   E 9.1       Prüfung starten   E 9.2       Handbetrieb   E 9.3       Automatikbetrieb   E 9.4       Isolationsmessung   E 10.0       Hochspannungsmessung   E10.1       Hochspgpr. Fehler   E 11.0       Hochspgpr. Ende   E 11.1       Isolationsm. Fehler   E 11.2       Isolationsm. Ende   E 11.3   
        Steckkontakt 1   A 12.0       Steckkontakt 2   A 12.1       Steckkontakt 3   A 12.2       Steckkontakt 4   A 12.3       Steckkontakt 5   A 12.4       Steckkontakt 6   A 12.5       Steckkontakt 7   A 12.6       Steckkontakt 8   A 12.7       Steckkontakt 9   A 13.0       Steckkontakt 10   A 13.1       Steckkontakt 11   A 13.2       Steckkontakt 12   A 13.3       Steckkontakt 13   A 13.4       Steckkontakt 14   A 13.5       Steckkontakt 15   A 13.6       Steckkontakt 16   A 13.7       Steckkontakt 17   A 14.0       Steckkontakt 18   A 14.1       Steckkontakt 19   A 14.2       Steckkontakt 20   A 14.3       Steckkontakt 21   A 14.4       Steckkontakt 22   A 14.5       Steckkontakt 23   A 14.6       Steckkontakt 24   A 14.7       Steckkontakt 25   A 15.0       Steckkontakt 26   A 15.1       Steckkontakt 27   A 15.2       Steckkontakt 28   A 15.3       Steckkontakt 29   A 15.4       Steckkontakt 30   A 15.5       Steckkontakt 31   A 15.6       Steckkontakt 32   A 15.7       Steckkontakt 33   A 16.0       Steckkontakt 34   A 16.1       Steckkontakt 35   A 16.2       Steckkontakt 36   A 16.3       Steckkontakt 37   A 16.4       Steckkontakt 38   A 16.5       Steckkontakt 39   A 16.6       Steckkontakt 40   A 16.7       Steckkontakt 41   A 17.0       Steckkontakt 42   A 17.1       Steckkontakt 43   A 17.2       Steckkontakt 44   A 17.3       Steckkontakt 45   A 17.4       Steckkontakt 46   A 17.5       Steckkontakt 47   A 17.6       Steckkontakt 48   A 17.7       Steckkontakt 49   A 18.0       Steckkontakt 50   A 18.1       Steckkontakt 51   A 18.2       Steckkontakt 52   A 18.3       Steckkontakt 53   A 18.4            Steckkontakt 54   A 18.5       Steckkontakt 55   A 18.6       Steckkontakt 56   A 18.7       Steckkontakt 57   A 19.0       Steckkontakt 58   A 19.1       Steckkontakt 59   A 19.2       Steckkontakt 60   A 19.3       Steckkontakt 61   A 19.4       Steckkontakt 62   A 19.5       Steckkontakt 63   A 19.6       Steckkontakt 64   A 19.7       Steckkontakt 65   A 20.0       Betriebsbereit (Lampe)   A 21.0       Prüfung läuft (Lampe)   A 21.1       Prüfung angehalten (Lampe)   A 21.2       Rundumleuchte   A 21.3       Signalgeber   A 21.4       Lampen prüfen   A 21.5       Prüfung i.O. (Lampe)   A 21.6       Prüfung Fehler   A 21.7


----------



## burn-out-heizer (17 Oktober 2006)

Sollte eigendlich alles schön untereinander angeordnet werden aber hat irgendwie nicht geklappt


----------



## Hartmut Lux (17 Oktober 2006)

Sieht so aus als wären Dir jetzt die ersten drei Punkte klar. Jetzt stell dir mal folgendes vor: 


Wie      soll eine einzelne Messung ablaufen (z.B. Weg gemäß Vorwahl Nr. xy schalten,      Spannung bis aufbauen bis Abbruchbedingung, Meßwert schreiben und Spannung      wegschalten....) d.h. die Grundabläufe der Messungen.
Welche      Parameter (variable Werte) sind dabei zu Berücksichtigen, was muß an Daten      angezeigt und aufgezeichnet werden? – Davon hängt die Auswahl deines      Bediengerät ab -
Wodurch      werden einzelne Messungen gestartet? Gibt es automatische Meßfolgen bzw.      Aufeinanderfolgende Meßabläufe? Dies bestimmt Bedienoberfläche mit      Eingabemöglichkeiten(und entsprechen auch das Bediengerät) und das      umzusetzende Hauptprogramm.
  Wenn das klar ist, kann das Programm erstellt werden. Ob Du das selber machst oder Dir von jemandem helfen läßt, mußt Du entscheiden. Mein Tipp: wenn Dir die Erfahrung in der SPS-Programmierung fehlt, lege Dein Schema mal jemandem mit Erfahrung auf dem Gebiet der SPS-Programmierung vor und laß Dich im Gespräch beraten.


----------



## burn-out-heizer (17 Oktober 2006)

der ablauf ist recht einfach. ich habe 65 messpunkte und wenn ich jetzt einen einschalte, soll von diesem kontakt aus gegen alle anderen übrichgebliebene 64 kontakte hochspannung gemacht werden. das gleich bei 2 oder mehr geschalteten kontakten.
wenn die hochspannung eingeschaltet wird, soll diese in einer geschwindigkeit von 500Volt/sek hochgefahren werden. wenn die gewählte spannung erreicht ist, soll diese eine eingestellte zeit lang gehalten werden und danach einfach abschalten. protokolliert werde muss nichts!


----------



## burn-out-heizer (17 Oktober 2006)

was ich unbedingt brauche ist ein verzeichnisbaum. ich will also in einem verzeichnis ein projekt laden, wo dann alle kontakte bereits geschaltet sind.
beispiel:
stecker A-1 hat die belegung 1-20
stecker A-2 hat die belegung 44,46,57-60
usw.
damit will ich erreichen, daß ich nichts vergesse ;-)


----------



## edison (17 Oktober 2006)

Mit Deinem Projektbaum meinst Du sicherlich eine Rezeptverwaltung.
Bei möglichen 64Bit wäre die Anzahl an Rezepten unüberschaubar - was ist also realistisch?


----------



## Ralle (17 Oktober 2006)

Die mögliche Anzahl ist zwar tatsächlich unüberschaubar, aber das müßte dann auch erstmal jemand hinterlegen, also mindestens 1x anwenden. In der Praxis kaum wahrscheinlich. Und da wird sich sicherlich eine relativierende Aussage dem Kunden abringen lassen, so etwa: "Na ja, 1000 Varianten würden uns eigentlich genügen" oder so.
Bei 64 Eingängen, reichen 8 Byte um die Eingangsanordnung zu speichern, ob die anderen Daten (jeweilige Zeit etc.) auch mit in das "Rezept" sollen, muß man mal überlegen. Entweder die Daten kommen auf eine Speicherkarte in der SPS (z.Bsp. 4MB) oder per Rezept auf eine Flashcard (512 MB und größer) im Panel. Alle möglichen Varianten sind wohl kaum wirklich praktisch, dann braucht man zur Suche der richtigen Variante im Verzeichnis länger, als zur Eingabe der 64 Kontakte  .


----------



## burn-out-heizer (18 Oktober 2006)

Ralle schrieb:


> Alle möglichen Varianten sind wohl kaum wirklich praktisch, dann braucht man zur Suche der richtigen Variante im Verzeichnis länger, als zur Eingabe der 64 Kontakte  .



Das ist nicht ganz richtig.
Zu meinem Arbeitgeber: Ich arbeite in einem Luftfahrtunternehmen und wir bauen Küchen für sämtliche Flugzeuge. Wir haben weit über 500 verschiedene Küchen denn alles was wir machen ist Kundenspezifisch.
Wenn ich jetzt so ne Küche testen soll, brauche ich für die Auswahl der Kontakte (im Plan erst mal die Stecker suchen und dann die passenden Adapter (alles Hardware) einstecken, umdenken welche Kontakte das mit den Adaptern sind usw.) länger als wenn ich eine Rezeptverwaltung habe.
In dieser Rezeptverwaltung sollte dann natürlich auch angegeben werden können, um welchen Stecker es sich handelt.

Wie man das alles speichert,ist mir eigendlich egal. Dieses Rezept sollte nur immer und am besten von jedem erweiterbar sein. Ist sowetwas realistisch?


----------



## burn-out-heizer (18 Oktober 2006)

Ich habe mir heute nochmal genau die Spec (Vorschriften) von Boeing und Airbus durchgelesen und wenn ich alles 100%tig so machen will, wie die es fordern, werde ich die 65 Kontakte (dies entspricht einen Harting Stecker 65-Pol) auf zwei, am besten drei Harting Stecker erweitern.
Hätte dann also 130 Ein- und Ausgänge mehr als vorne beschrieben.
...dann brauch ich auch 195 Schütze, um die Hochspannung auf die Kontakte zu schalten....   ach du schei....


----------



## maxmax (19 Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
ist es eigentlich vorgeschrieben den Prüfvorgang mit einer SPS zu Programmieren? Es wäre einfacher einen Kabeltester zu verwenden
z. Bsp von www.adaptronic.de und den Rest mit einer SPS zu machen.

s. Produkte/Kabeltester - KT640


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (19 Oktober 2006)

burn-out-heizer schrieb:


> Ich werde versuchen es herrauszufinden.
> Wenn ich es jetzt so überschlage, sind es so om die 80 Eingange (Alleine 65 Schalter, dann die Umschaltung, Zeitsteuerung,...) und Ausgänge bin ich mir gar nicht so sicher aber so um die 10 Stück werden es auch da sein.



Da lohnt sich ja schon ein OP, bei so vielen  Schaltern ...


----------



## burn-out-heizer (19 Oktober 2006)

Was ist ein OP?


----------

